# remove skunk odour



## coldsteelrail (Mar 1, 2010)

It's skunk mating season! If your dog has gotten a little too close to the ass end of a skunk, you might've heard all about tomato juice, but have you tried using hydrogen peroxide and baking soda?

Before you get the dog wet, make a paste of:
Baking Soda
Liquid soap or vinegar or water or beer or piss! (this is optional, depending on how pasty your mixture is)
Hydrogen peroxide

Apply paste to sprayed area immediately. It may be fizzing. Let sit for at least 5 minutes. Rince well. Reapply 'til odour is gone. Shouldn't take too many washes! Once or Twice. Mix up a fresh paste each time you apply it.

skunk spray is oil based, and it can rub off on anything! if you add water (to the fur) before you add the paste, you're probably just gonna spread the oil, and create a layer over the oil, that your soap can't get into. 

It was the Hydrogen peroxide, and applying the paste before getting her wet, that has worked the best to deskunkify my dog immediately.
Without the peroxide, which costs a dollar, the smell is lessened, but still reeking. It's Ok if your dog licks this paste, but a straight and larger dose of hydrogen peroxide is used to induce vomiting.

The skunk oil burns worse than the solution in the eyes, but try to avoid getting too much of it in their eyes when you rince it off, and be careful not to get any of the paste into the eyes as you apply it. Serieux. Rince it well, with lots of water. apply a fresh paste again, if you have to. the smell almost disappears quickly!


----------



## outskirts (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffee does wonders after you have used a homemade de-skunkifying remedy but there's still a bit of lingering odor
clinging to your dog for a while. Get a big jar of some cheap instant coffee and a spray bottle, mix up a strong strong coffee
solution with some water and spray your dog and the dog's bedding as needed. The coffee works well because instead of using some
sweet smell that will end up just smelling like "sweet smell" & skunk, there really is no covering up skunk smell, the coffee smell
seems to blend with the skunk smell and make it smell less nasty, kinda like burnt coffee... the smell of which is an improvement
from the smell of skunk, and much better than your dog smelling like peppermint and skunk.


----------



## Ekstasis (Feb 25, 2012)

Adding blue dawn dishsoap to the above mentioned peroxide and baking soda mixture, makes it even better. It strips the oils off. 
My dog got sprayed 3 times last spring by an albino looking skunk.


----------



## Monterey (Aug 13, 2012)

An old fix for it was tomato juice. Works on the dog, too.

-Monterey


----------



## enocifer (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, tomato juice/paste worked well for my dog when she got skunked.


----------

